# new OBT sling,i have some questions reguarding care



## neubii18 (Apr 9, 2010)

i just picked up an OBT sling at the lps today for $3.i have read about them and heard about their aggressive nature,so i thought it'd be cool to get one.so i picked him up.anyways,my understanding for care is that they are arboreal,so a taller cage(in this case an AMAC cube from container store)is needed.just a little substrate,which is dry cocoa fibre,is needed.and then i have some sticks in there for him to web on.room temp.lightly spray sides once a week for him to drink.does this sound good?is any of this information incorrect?thanks!


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 9, 2010)

Partially correct. OBTs do pretty much what they want. They can go arboreal, they can go ground, they can go underground. Depending on what they are provided with and what they fancy. Outside the cage I've not heard of an OBT being very aggressive at all, in fact I don't recall having heard of any T that is aggressive outside its territory (might be some exceptions though).

They want it relatively dry as far as I know. But it doesn't matter anyway. As long as the spider gets a puddle to drink from on a regular basis, humidity doesn't really matter.


----------



## neubii18 (Apr 9, 2010)

okay thanks.anyone else have anything to add?


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Apr 9, 2010)

I think I kinda skipped your main question, sorry.
Just as long as there is nothing sharp in the tank that the T can fall onto it sounds fine


----------



## JC (Apr 9, 2010)

If you really want to see this species in its full captive potential, give it 3-4 times the space you would a normal spider of its size. These guys will burrow up to a foot(from my experience) and then even web up the top of their enclosure.

They should be kept with *some* humidity. I have had juvies and slings get stuck in molts even at with a water bowl and weekly light misting to my surprise.


----------



## SDiego (Apr 9, 2010)

What you wrote sounds good to me. OBT is generally regarded as hardy. Just give some moisture, and feed lots, it'll be out of slinghood in no time at all.


----------



## BrynWilliams (Apr 9, 2010)

if you have a small bottle cap water dish (with a stone in it so he could climb out if he were to fall in) available all the time it would reduce the need to spray the tank all the time


----------



## Cowin8579 (Apr 9, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend handling it.  I own two at the moment, and looking up their bite reports shows that they certainly command respect.  

Youtube will show you people messing with their OBT and their blinding speed.  I've never witnessed mine doing anything fast, but show them lots of respect.  

What I've done in my enclosure is cut a toilet paper roll and place in standing up in the corner burried as much as you want.  Two different spiders webbed over the top and use it for a trap door.  They can pop out anytime they want, but it is better than having them hang out by the lid.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Moltar (Apr 9, 2010)

My favorite saying about OBT's is that they'd happily live in a rusty coffee can with crushed glass as a substrate. I wouldn't recommend it though.

I've never been able to keep a water dish with one, they just web over it. In lieu of that I just make a puddle in there near the T's face and if the want to drink, they drink. Usually they just strike at the vibrations and ignore the water. Adults are incredibly dry tolerant and need practically no water if you're feeding them hydrated prey. I still offer it though.


----------



## BrynWilliams (Apr 9, 2010)

I've heard many reports like this regarding the water dish issue  I must have two unusual ones then. 

My two (sub adult female and MM) both ignored the hides i offered and instead chose to make ridiculous pseudo-subterranean lairs. I say pseudo because they've created mounds of earth underwhich are their caves and they very rarely come out at all (i actually can only see my female by illuminating the underside of the enclosure 



Moltar said:


> My favorite saying about OBT's is that they'd happily live in a rusty coffee can with crushed glass as a substrate. I wouldn't recommend it though.
> 
> I've never been able to keep a water dish with one, they just web over it. In lieu of that I just make a puddle in there near the T's face and if the want to drink, they drink. Usually they just strike at the vibrations and ignore the water. Adults are incredibly dry tolerant and need practically no water if you're feeding them hydrated prey. I still offer it though.


----------



## Shell (Apr 9, 2010)

I set up my P. murinus with enough substrate to burrow, as well as a piece of cork bark to web on. It has insane amounts of webbing as well as a VERY intricate system of burrows and tunnels that it almost never comes out of. Mine is just now big enough for a little water dish, but Im holding off since I know it will just web it up like crazy, I just mist one side of it's enclosure once a week and it's healthy, fiesty and plump  Once I rehouse into it's permanent enclosure, I will put in a water dish and see how it goes.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 9, 2010)

It occurs to me that i'm telling lies when I say I don't give my OBT a water dish. In fact, I've given her three. They're all in there... somewhere.


----------



## Shell (Apr 9, 2010)

Moltar said:


> It occurs to me that i'm telling lies when I say I don't give my OBT a water dish. In fact, I've given her three. They're all in there... somewhere.


What, you don't want to go digging around her home to find them?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## titus (Apr 9, 2010)

JC said:


> If you really want to see this species in its full captive potential, give it 3-4 times the space you would a normal spider of its size. These guys will burrow up to a foot(from my experience) and then even web up the top of their enclosure.
> 
> They should be kept with *some* humidity. I have had juvies and slings get stuck in molts even at with a water bowl and weekly light misting to my surprise.



I agree with this compleatly. I had a few OBT's in the past. An really have to say given the space, they will make the strangest web tube system built by spiders. Top to bottom exits at every angle. Try to give it alittle of everything and let it go to work. You'll like the results.


----------

